# جامعة الزقازيق > شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية > الفرقة الأولى >  الموضوعات المحددة لامتحان الميد ترم 2012

## د.شيماء عطاالله

مرحبا طلابي الأعزاء 

بالنسبة للموضوعات محل امتحان الميد ترم والذي سينعقد يوم الأحد الموافق 20 - 11 - 2012

هي على النحو التالي:

- Chapter 1 
Concept of Criminology and its Historical Development

-Chapter 2

Methodology in Crime Study

-Chapter 3
Classification of Crimes in Criminology

مع خالص دعواتي للجميع بالتوفيق والسداد

----------

